# Beautiful advice from a divorced man after 16 years of marriage



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful advice from a divorced man after 16 years of marriage

From the article:

*"In the end marriage isn’t about happily ever after. It’s about work. And a commitment to grow together and a willingness to continually invest in creating something that can endure eternity. Through that work, the happiness will come. Marriage is life, and it will bring ups and downs. Embracing all of the cycles and learning to learn from and love each experience will bring the strength and perspective to keep building, one brick at a time."*


----------

